# Hunt broke Struve's jaw



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

Now we know why this:










leads to this: 










Source: https://twitter.com/StefanStruve/status/308311561628426240


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Jesus christ. The next person he fights should keep this in mind.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

At first i thought it was a horrible stoppage 
Good thing Hunt didnt swarm on him and Herb stepped in.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

That was pretty brutal! He should update with hospital photos.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

That blow came from an already worn out and much slower Hunt. I wonder where Struve's head would land if that were connected in the begining of the fight...


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Mark Hunt is 5'10" because God didn't dare make him bigger.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

If you're gonna leave your chin that open, it's gonna get broke by someone like Hunt...

...silly boy.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Just think struve got saved from a lot of power because Hunt had to punch up to hit him....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Dang that's brutal.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

oh my gawd, that is creepy


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Also look at that cheekbone on the left side of his face - Damn, dual fracture! WTF?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

DAmn that is one broken chin.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Struve's recuperation is going just fine...


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Struve's recuperation is going just fine...


**** YES, LMAO!!! +++++


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Also look at that cheekbone on the left side of his face - Damn, dual fracture! WTF?


I think they only did the right side of his face for the image? At least I hope so because he doesn't have many bones on the left side... :confused05:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I think they only did the right side of his face for the image? At least I hope so because he doesn't have many bones on the left side... :confused05:


I'm not a doctor! I don't get paid for this! I just make shit up mate, get with the program!


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Super Samoan strength.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

In case an apocalypse really happens and in a few million years the humanoids of the time only find Struve's fossil, they're gonna think we're all a bunch of freakin giants with glass jaws.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Struve may get a medical suspension.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hellboy said:


> Struve may get a medical suspension.


Eh 15 days no contact.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Broken jaw? That hook would have given me TBI.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

anyone get the number of that truck


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Forget about the jaw break I see a fracture in his skull.

Who the heck took that picture. That's like the definition of picture perfect. Right on impact with the tooth sticking out.

I've always said that Struve gets bashed in every fight. But I also said that he does pull out a sub in the end or comeback. Hard to comeback from that one.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

eh yeah looks like his funking skull is broken. If Hunt had hit him a bit higher his head might of exploded!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Is there anyone that has as terrible game plans as Struve?

That guy should be a straight out killer but he just doesnt use his size and length to his advantage.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

My GOD. His whole head is ****ed up. Hunt near killed him. If he'd of dropped 2-3 more bombs Struve would be a puddle.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Good stoppage by Hunt. I say Hunt because he could have quite easily followed up and blasted Struve a few more times before the ref stepped in.

Hunt is guy who clearly knows when someone isnt getting back up.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oh also not to gloat but i will gloat mark hunt ufc war wagon started by me in 2010


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Dude, you claim to be the starter of every war wagon!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killz said:


> Dude, you claim to be the starter of every war wagon!


oh yeah well i'm starting the cain velasquez vs bigfoot war wagon then


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Ouch, that looks horrible. Hunt is a beast.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> I'm not a doctor! I don't get paid for this! I just make shit up mate, get with the program!


I don't know either, man. To me it looks like both his orbital bones have holes in them and his skull has a crack from the left side to the top of his head. :laugh:


----------



## iksanivica (Mar 3, 2013)

MARK HUNT VS Struve Stefan

Holy shit if this one is not staged then what is ? lol Struve looked his body languaged looked like he was performing a school play rehearsal i mean Mark punches him and he is just like "ok how many more? when do i start let me do protect-my-face Tito Ortiz style and smoke a joint..." 
I mean... what a load of crap these some fights are. Totally staged for the bookies with big money.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

staged? :laugh:


----------



## iksanivica (Mar 3, 2013)

Killz said:


> staged? :laugh:


Yes i think it is.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, fighters often get broken jaws in staged fights.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Dana White must have ******* PAID Stefan Struve. "Okay dude, we want you to step in there with Mark Hunt, and at first make it look like you're trying to win, but near the end, just stick your jaw out and let that crazy Samoan break it for you." You're insane my friend. This isn't the WWE. Struve isn't going to eat out of a tube for a few weeks just to please some fat cat bookies.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Haha Struve fights like such a idiot and someone thinks it was fixed.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

he did have have the worst gameplan of 2013, i'll give the troll that!


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

This is his explanation:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

iksanivica said:


> MARK HUNT VS Struve Stefan
> 
> Holy shit if this one is not staged then what is ? lol Struve looked his body languaged looked like he was performing a school play rehearsal i mean Mark punches him and he is just like "ok how many more? when do i start let me do protect-my-face Tito Ortiz style and smoke a joint..."
> I mean... what a load of crap these some fights are. Totally staged for the bookies with big money.


Yeah. I also noted this fixed fights trend in MMA lately. This is only another example to go along Anderson vs Cote, Big Nog vs Mir 2, Ronda vs Tate and Big Foot vs Browne. All fixed, for sure. You break a bone or have a limb badly twisted live and you end up earning more money than the winner...


----------



## iksanivica (Mar 3, 2013)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Yeah. I also noted this fixed fights trend in MMA lately. This is only another example to go along Anderson vs Cote, Big Nog vs Mir 2, Ronda vs Tate and Big Foot vs Browne. All fixed, for sure. You break a bone or have a limb badly twisted live and you end up earning more money than the winner...


Well lucky Hunt he got paid 6,000$ to show and 6,000$ to win and even luckier he got the KON bonus of 50,000$ 20 times higher then his basic payment, talking about money motivation!

Struve's payment was also pathetic considering a guy like Sanchez got paid 90,000$ just to show up. 

You argue that because of injury it is impossible that its staged , but injury may have not been part of this plan and you can not compare it to Mir vs Tauro match in that sense.

My friend, with all the betting scandals revealed each day ... this just might have been staged.

As a mma fighter myself i know how someone who wants to fight and win looks like i know the body language , and Struve looked like a passive zombie in there , no posture or movement that coresponds to desire to fight and win an unpredictable fight, just staying there like he was following a script of bad fight. Not gonna work with me.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

iksanivica said:


> Well lucky Hunt he got paid 6,000$ to show and 6,000$ to win and even luckier he got the KON bonus of 50,000$ 20 times higher then his basic payment, talking about money motivation!
> 
> Struve's payment was also pathetic considering a guy like Sanchez got paid 90,000$ just to show up.
> 
> ...


:laugh:

:thumb03:


----------



## iksanivica (Mar 3, 2013)

Killz said:


> :laugh:
> 
> :thumb03:


Hey my monkey glad you joined in with your intellectual contributition! 
 :thumb03:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

iksanivica said:


> Hey my monkey glad you joined in with your intellectual contributition!
> :thumb03:


I literally have no words.... To suggest that the Struve/Hunt fight (of all fights) was staged is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## iksanivica (Mar 3, 2013)

Killz said:


> I literally have no words.... To suggest that the Struve/Hunt fight (of all fights) was staged is beyond my comprehension.


What makes you so sure it's not? 

Broken jaw? May have not been in plan.

they looked like they did not want to win this fight, Struve would put on block and Hunt would just walk around him without clear intention to do damage until the last few moments.

On the mat Struve looked passive, and on feet Struve looked like a zombie.... completely out of there just blocking, not throwing anything serious at all.

I ask you this .. why would a fighter.. not throw and just wait to get his jaw knocked the **** out?

Now instead of being a dick try to convince me it was legit.

I dont don't think you will succeed. So keep being a dick.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

The fact that it was a war for 3 rounds makes me think it was not staged amongst other things


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

iksanivica said:


> Well lucky Hunt he got paid 6,000$ to show and 6,000$ to win and even luckier he got the KON bonus of 50,000$ 20 times higher then his basic payment, talking about money motivation!
> 
> Struve's payment was also pathetic considering a guy like Sanchez got paid 90,000$ just to show up.
> 
> ...


No comment on the fixed fight stuff but um 50k is less than ten times higher than 6,000. See twenty times six thousand is one hundred and twenty thousand. And ten times over its sixty thousand.....so yeah that. It's more like 8.2 times more. Which still is a point but let's avoid extremely obvious hyperbole please.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

WOW that looks brutal. 

I don't get to complain about my job anymore...lol


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

iksanivica said:


> What makes you so sure it's not?
> 
> Broken jaw? May have not been in plan.
> 
> ...


You are the one making the outlandish claim, therefor you have to convince us. The way I see it your only argument is the fact Struve looked passive. Go back and watch Struve's previous fights. One of the biggest criticism Struve often received was being far too passive and allowing guys to get into range. Except of course if were talking second round Struve!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Also, Struve explains on his twitter (post fight) his reasons for his poor performance.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Killz said:


> Also, Struve explains on his twitter (post fight) his reasons for his poor performance.


I missed that...what did he say?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Hold up, I'll see if I can find it.


Tweets dated March 3rd. 



> Couldn't bring the energy I normally can else I would have definitely moved away from those bombs lol My legs felt like they were 300 pnds


https://twitter.com/StefanStruve


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

Its on the bottom on page 4 in my post


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

kney said:


> Its on the bottom on page 4 in my post


Oh yeah, that might be where I saw it. :thumb03:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Makes sense to me. They both put on a crazy pace the first two round for 265 pound men. Really not even remotely surprising that Struve was gasses too. Hunt certainly was.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

lol at the retards saying it was staged.. Struve was dropping bombs from mount with intentions of finishing, those punches would have knocked out 95% of all fighters.. really fixed? can we BAN these fools? Struve always gets subs from the mount and that's why he went for the arm, that wasn't him throwing the fight.


----------

